# Does everyone have a "tank boss"?



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

First in my small tank, now in the larger tank, I have what I call a "tank boss". He/She is the leader of the pack, lays down the law, and everyone plays by his/her rules.

I never realized fish have distinct "personalities". I can tell the new fish from the old fish based on personality. Love it. 

I also see BEAUTIFUL colors now that I have the larger tank with more fish. They are all obviously very happy now.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup me :smoke:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

one of my female zebra danio, seems to be the first one to everything, food, nipping, defense, also likes to hang around near the glass so its really easy to see her.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my i have two wich is not good lol.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

In my main tank the duty seems to be my male german blue ram as he bosses around everyone except my discus who is 10 times his size.

In my small tank that I'm using to grow out some angelfish there is one that bullies the rest of them.

In another one of my smaller tanks there's a rogue columbian tetra that seems to actually control my group of praecox rainbowfish.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

1 of my Male Plattys Really lays down the law.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

yes i do... hes 16" of pure terror :lol:


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

in my 30g, the female black convict is the queeeen and she rules with an iron fist! she always had to have the last word with my late gudgeon(not her fault just old) and the albino barbs we tried. the only one she can't seem to intimidate is the pleco, but he's huge and more interested in eating and pooping then her! In one of the smaller ones i have a female betta that takes charge of most everyone else in the tank, not really mean but she lets them know, except our one dwarf honey gourami, he is the lone fish in that tank that is not scared of her.


----------



## magic_marty (Feb 3, 2007)

our black pot bellied molly is the ruler of the tank.
she actually rams the other fish at feeding time to make sure she gets
her fair share of food.lol its almost like a football game,the way she runs in to them and shoves the other fish around..


----------



## Mattney (Feb 18, 2007)

My daughters Leporinus was master and commander, until he got his very own tank. The other fish haven't established a new ruler yet.... still tearing down the statues...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dlil said:


> Yup me :smoke:


:bluelaugh:
Daz, were you counting yourself as one of the fish?:crazy:

I have a case of 'tank bosses', not 'tank boss'.:brow: The group of penguin tetras rule the tank.:sarcastic: The rest are just middle class I think.:lol: Lower class? I don't know what fish would be considered 'low class'.:lol:


----------



## mixologist (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, until today my 6 inch female Texas cichlid has ruled my mixed cichlid community. However, I just picked up a 6 inch male green terror cichlid from the LFS. He's quite the beautiful specimen. They told me that they had to move him because he was beating up all the oscars. We'll see how things play out in my tank.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

The big puffer fish in my tank was boss, until I made the mistake of putting a small cichlid in with them. Despite his really small size, that dang cichlid took all the best hiding spots and scared all my puffers to the top of the tank.

So I had to euthenize the poor little cichlid and give the power back to the puffers.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Why didn't you give the cichlid away, or to a LFS?


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Andyandsue said:


> Why didn't you give the cichlid away, or to a LFS?


Because I don't hug trees. :wink: 

j/k... I didn't actually euthenize him. I put him in a nearby retention pond, but seeing as how I already got yelled at for doing that on this site, I thought I'd just say "euthenize".


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't hug any trees, not that there's anything wrong with that...

My LFS told me if it came to a a point that I didn't want any of my fish (I bought them all from them) they would take them back, and I would get a small credit.


----------



## GobbleDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Andyandsue said:


> I don't hug any trees, not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> My LFS told me if it came to a a point that I didn't want any of my fish (I bought them all from them) they would take them back, and I would get a small credit.


I'm not sure what my fish store's policy is with returned fish. I'd be surpirsed if they'd take them back considering possible parasites or who knows what it might have picked up in a new tank.

Oh well... he's in a retention pond now so he's happy, I'm happy and my puffers are happy. As long as it doesn't somehow destroy Florida's ecosystem, I'm in the clear.


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

this is my tank boss



















this is her in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srVTkOeIc5U


----------

